# My cat has heart disease :(



## weebarney (23 March 2014)

After different theories as to what could be wrong with my cat with no appetite, she has been diagnosed with holes in the heart. My heart is truly breaking as I have been watching her decline for the past 4 weeks, spent hundreds of pounds and had many visits to the vet. She is only 7. 
I am watching her curled up asleep at the top of the stairs. She has been asleep all day. I can't bare to force her to take her diuretic tablets today as I don't want to stress her any more. I'm not sure whether that is the right thing to do or not.


----------



## missmatch (23 March 2014)

My cat has heart disease, he was diagnosed nearly 3 years ago. I really thought it was the end for him. Hes now nearly 15 and still going. Yes he sleeps a lot, he doesnt go outside anymore etc...BUT hes a happy soul. You are going to have to get the meds into kitty, I know its hard but how can you ever see an improvement if you dont give them to her? My cat is on 2 lots of meds a day and if he misses a dose it really knocks him. Please dont give up just yet, give the drugs a chance. At least if you then have to pts you know you did everything you can xx


----------



## Circe (23 March 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about your cat, 7 is no age at all for a cat.
Is there anything you know he absolutely loves to eat? Can you check with the vet that its ok to crush the tablet, then crush it and mix it with a favourite food.
My old cat used to love icecream and when she needed meds we used to crush them and mix with melted icecream for her ( she would have killed us if we tried to force them into her )
I do think its worth trying to get the meds into your cat, she might well pick up when shes had them.
Kx


----------



## weebarney (24 March 2014)

Thanks for the replies. She was on the furosemide for 3 days and looked to be getting worse which was why when my husband saw her yesterday didn't think it right to start battling with a cat on deaths door. However she has made it through the night. 
So I have gone and crushed one and mixed it in butter and I think I got most of it in. She won't willingly eat anything at all. 

She is drinking lots I don't know if it's normal for a cat with her condition or if she also has more things going on as well.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (24 March 2014)

The frusimide will relieve the congestion and will probably make her feel better. But-I know how hellish it is to deal with a sick cat trying to get it to take it's meds and eat.


----------



## Fransurrey (24 March 2014)

Hugs for you and the kitty. The drinking more will most likely be a side effect of the diuretic, as she'll need to replace what she pees out. I hope she improves. xx


----------



## pines of rome (24 March 2014)

What has the vet said about your cat's future? Is she lightly to improve or get worse, Having lost one of mine quite recently who had heart problems and kidney failure, I know how hard it is to keep forcing meds down them! As your cat is only seven, I can understand you wanting to fight for her, I am sorry you are in this horrible position! x


----------



## weebarney (26 March 2014)

Rip my little kitty, so brave and beautiful.


----------



## pines of rome (26 March 2014)

So very sorry, life is so cruel at times, at least your dear little cat is not suffering now! x


----------



## Archangel (26 March 2014)

I'm so sorry to read your update.


----------



## Fransurrey (26 March 2014)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## TheresaW (26 March 2014)

So very sorry.  I truly know how you are feeling after losing one of ours a few weeks ago despite trying everything we could to save him.


----------



## weebarney (26 March 2014)

Thank you for the replies. This is affecting me a lot more than I thought. She had a tough little life poor girl. We found her a few years ago in the middle of winter in the snow at our stable yard So already she had lost her family as a youngster. We took her in and she got attacked by a Doberman ( not ours) then we found her one day and thought she had been poisoned as she was very weak and drooling. After a night in cat hospital she was fine. A year later she came in and could barely walk but she recovered from that too. Then my daughter was born who could be a bit annoying to her. And now this was her last struggle in her little life and I blame myself for not having pet insurance for her, I do wonder if she went to a top hospital right away with round the clock care that she might have made it. I have to live with that now and I'll never make that mistake again.


----------

